# Wisconsin Result



## Vector (May 20, 2011)

Wisconsin has been using the PCS service but I just got am e-mail from the NCEES saying:

Your results from the NCEES April 2011 exam have been released. To access your results, log into your NCEES exam registration account at https://apps.ncees.org/emsLogin

It was a breath taking to log in, I closed my eyes when I clicked on the result then I screamed with a joy: “PASS”.

I already passed the PE exam it took me a couple of times to pass the FE exam.


----------



## Hatchet (May 26, 2011)

thanks for the link and the heads up on how to check results!

I JUMPED OUT OF MY CHAIR AT WORK AND HAD TO REFRAIN FROM YELLING, THOUGH I GUESS I SHOULD HAVE.

Examin Result: PASS

HOT [email protected]: time to get the celebratory 18yr Glenlivet and a nice fat cigar on the way home!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2011)

Hatchet said:


> thanks for the link and the heads up on how to check results!
> I JUMPED OUT OF MY CHAIR AT WORK AND HAD TO REFRAIN FROM YELLING, THOUGH I GUESS I SHOULD HAVE.
> 
> Examin Result: PASS
> ...


Did you pass your FE or PE? If PE, you should holler in the PE results forum too! :thumbs:


----------



## Hatchet (May 26, 2011)

oops, guess i'm still to excited


----------



## Exengineer (Jun 1, 2011)

Isn't it necessary to pass the FE exam before you can even take a PE exam? How is it possible to skip the FE exam and become a Professional Engineer?


----------



## willsee (Jun 1, 2011)

Exengineer said:


> Isn't it necessary to pass the FE exam before you can even take a PE exam? How is it possible to skip the FE exam and become a Professional Engineer?


You can take the PE before the FE in some states.

I believe you need to pass both in those states to still become a Professional Engineer.


----------

